# Size and Maltese



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Two great articles on the different sizes of Maltese:

"Does Size Really Matter" from Foxstone Maltese:

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltesesize.htm

"Teacup Maltese" from Majesty Maltese:

http://www.majestymaltese.com/teacup%20maltese/index.htm


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

To me size does not matter. I know the extra little or bigger maltese are not going to be show dogs, but many people are not looking for a show dog. I've seen many malteses that are not in the 4-7lb. weight and are just as cute and precious!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Two great articles on the different sizes of Maltese:
> 
> "Does Size Really Matter" from Foxstone Maltese:
> 
> ...



Marj...those are really good sites with great info. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Very informative, thank you!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## diamond32 (Sep 14, 2006)

Great site! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis is a bit over 7 lbs but he's not pure maltese, he's mixed pom. but poms are supposed to be pretty small too so otis is just a big boy. i love him this way though, nice and sturdy.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> otis is a bit over 7 lbs but he's not pure maltese, he's mixed pom. but poms are supposed to be pretty small too so otis is just a big boy. i love him this way though, nice and sturdy.[/B]


He is adorable! He looks all Maltese to me...

Andrea~


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> To me size does not matter. I know the extra little or bigger maltese are not going to be show dogs, but many people are not looking for a show dog. I've seen many malteses that are not in the 4-7lb. weight and are just as cute and precious![/B]



I agree. My Sugar is 8 lbs. and I think she is beautiful just the way she is.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> otis is a bit over 7 lbs but he's not pure maltese, he's mixed pom. but poms are supposed to be pretty small too so otis is just a big boy. i love him this way though, nice and sturdy.[/B]


Otis is so cute.







I can't find the Pom in him though, he looks all Maltese.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i have to say that i do not like that first article. there are already enough people on this site that are worried about the size of their maltese....there is no need in my opinion to say that most maltese over 7 lbs are not "pure" maltese. to me, that is a snobby opinion of people that think their maltese is somehow "better" because it is within the size standard. while the artilce was informative, i think it is degrading to the maltese that they are pointing fingers at. again this is just my two cents


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the links, Marj. Very interesting. Kallie is large at 9 pounds and has a longer muzzle. Yet she has very straight silky hair. So it's hard to know what might have gotten mixed in there a ways back in her pedigree.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> i have to say that i do not like that first article. there are already enough people on this site that are worried about the size of their maltese....there is no need in my opinion to say that most maltese over 7 lbs are not "pure" maltese. to me, that is a snobby opinion of people that think their maltese is somehow "better" because it is within the size standard. while the artilce was informative, i think it is degrading to the maltese that they are pointing fingers at. again this is just my two cents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I was thinking of the word Snobby too. Good for you for writing how you feel.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> i have to say that i do not like that first article. there are already enough people on this site that are worried about the size of their maltese....there is no need in my opinion to say that most maltese over 7 lbs are not "pure" maltese. to me, that is a snobby opinion of people that think their maltese is somehow "better" because it is within the size standard. while the artilce was informative, i think it is degrading to the maltese that they are pointing fingers at. again this is just my two cents
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must admit I agree to!!!













Andrea~


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

"Does Size Really Matter" ? I think it does! 
I like them bigger







no just kidding, I like them all


----------

